# BellyHorror Promo Video on Youtube!



## soulenfish (Aug 14, 2007)

What exactly is BellyHorror??? Part bellydance, part horror/B-movie/goth.

Check out the promo video on youtube:









Remember...support your local bellydancers!!!


----------

